# Making a playthourgh



## patata (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone knows how can I get a shot like this?






Blackened on the edges,will most likely use a fisheye lens as well.


Thanks


----------



## Dalcan (Jan 24, 2014)

It's just a filter, called a vignette. You can do it post processing, or with a direct light.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 24, 2014)

Just lay on the floor


----------

